# OSGi Anwendungsdesign



## freakysheep (3. Nov 2008)

Hallo,
Kennt sich hier jemand mit Spring-OSGi Anwendungen aus?
Ich möchte eine Suchindizierung mit Spring-OSGi (Dynamic Modules) umsetzen. Dazu gehört ein Part, der die Daten ausließt, alse Webseite, DB ... und die indizierung an sich mit Lucene.

Jetzt hab ich so meine Probleme mit dem OSGi design ... also ich brauche verschiedene Services, einen Indexer und einen Dataprovider. Die Teile laufen jetzt und ich möchte sie jetzt konfigurieren, zb. indem ich eine xml übergebe sodas das dann irgendwie wiefolgt aussieht: "index config.xml". In config.xml ist dann die Konfiguration, zb. Datenbankverbindungsdaten, Indexverzeichnis und sowas.

Wie würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Wenn dein Bundle registerService aufruft, kannst du doch ein Dictonary übergeben, oder was meinst du mit konfigurieren?


----------



## freakysheep (3. Nov 2008)

wenn ich einen indizierungs service habe dann will ich dem ding daten in einem datenobjekt übergeben, das der dataprovider erstellt. diesen will ich konfigurieren, da er ja verschiedene quellen indizieren soll, also datenbank, website oder ähnliches. ich hab eben gedacht das mache ich in einer config file


----------



## Wildcard (3. Nov 2008)

Was spricht denn dagegen es genauso zu tun? Pack das Ding in dein Bundle.


----------

